# Mac version of Room EQ Wizard



## Guest

Anyone get this to work under OSX? I have tried to launch it using Java as suggested, also tried to launch it in the Terminal as the help menu suggests but neither do the trick.
Doesn't seem to be very much support for the Mac version at the REW link either.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## JohnM

Here's a bit more info for Mac users:

_On Mac OS X platforms it may be necessary to download Java 2 SE V5.0 to get the V5.0 JRE. See this knowledgebase article for more: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302412. At the time of writing this text Release 3 was the latest available, but Release 4 was entering beta. Check http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/ for the latest J2SE release. 

It is also necessary to change the default Java application JRE version from 1.4.2 to 5.0, otherwise an error like this will result: 

% java -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError:
roomeqwizard/RoomEQ_Wizard (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

To do that: 


Open the Java Preferences application in /Applications/Utilities/Java/J2SE 5.0/ 

In the "Java Application Runtime Settings" panel, drag J2SE 5.0 to the top of the list (above J2SE 1.4.2) 

Click Save
_In the meantime Apple have released Release 4 of the J2SE and this release also sets the V5.0 JRE to be the default, so the extra steps above are not needed. To get Release 4 go to http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/j2se50release4intel.html


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much for the info! I did the software update today.
However, but still how do I run the program? Thru Terminal, or??? How do I launch it.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Double checked everything and trying to run it in Terminal this is the message I get:

Unable to access jarfile RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar

?? Mike


----------



## seedee701

It is also necessary to change the default Java application JRE version from 1.4.2 to 5.0 said:


> [*]Open the Java Preferences application in /Applications/Utilities/Java/J2SE 5.0/
> 
> [*]In the "Java Application Runtime Settings" panel, drag J2SE 5.0 to the top of the list (above J2SE 1.4.2)



this is key to make it work. you need to change the list AND the default setting in the 'java preferences' that come woth J2SE 5.0. somehow i needed to do it more than once, but after that i can open the applet by double-clicking on REW.

also there is a J2SE 5.0 release 4 now available here:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/j2se50release4ppc.html

other than the internal soundcard are not recognized (tried pci and FW-interfaces) and to recognize it you need to change the sample-rate to 44.1 in the soundcard menue of REW. after that you can choose in the apropriate 'in and out' pull-down-menu.

what still is a little annoying is that you cannot save your own default settings. everytime i re-open REW i need to adjust all those settings to get started....


----------



## Guest

Ahh yes! Thank you so much seedee... works now!:hail: 
Yesterday I had done the update, but tried to launch it thru the Terminal. I didn't bother to try to launch it by clicking on the jar file until you mentioned it in your post.:duh: 
Now I can play! 

Thanks from another Mac user!:T 

Mike


----------



## rsstroud

Has anyone else had a problem with the signal generator making lot of odd noises on the Mac? I tried it on two different G4 macs running OS10.4 and got the same result. Clock speeds are 867 MHz and 1 GHz.

Running on a new 2.4 GHz Intel Mac, it runs just fine. It also runs fine on my older Pentium PC laptop. 

I just dowloaded Java version 7 and the problem did not go away.

The noise sounds like aliasing or some kind of clocking mismatch. Drop the generator to -60 dB and the sine wave sounds fine. It won't measure like that, though.

This is a great program, but I'd love to use it on my trusty Mac Titanium. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Guest

I'm having the same problem on my mac, lots of strange noises output by the generator (masking over a sin wav below) when its supposed to be playing a simple sin wave. Find any solutions?


----------



## JohnM

Try installing V3.29.


----------



## rsstroud

Hello,

I installed version V3.29 on my Power PC-based Mac and now the generator works just fine. 

Unfortunately, this version does not feature the RT60 measurement that I need the most.

Something about V3.29 fits the Power PC better. Can you recommend any fixes or settings I can use to run the latest REW version with the reverb measurement?


----------



## JohnM

No, but what you can do is use 3.29 to make the measurement, then export the impulse response (use 32 bits per sample) and import it to 4.11 to do the RT60 analysis.


----------



## rsstroud

You are the man! Thanks most, most kindly.

Richard


----------



## michaelsharmon

I also do not get undistorted output from the signal generator (duo core mac running leopard, firewire MOTU interface). I tried the older version as suggested but it also outputs a weirdly distorted signal... To bad. The program looks good, and the price is right!


----------



## brucek

> firewire MOTU interface


This is the problem, as Apple Java cannot access the inputs for firewire connected cards.

You require a USB card.

brucek


----------



## rsstroud

Perhaps you can try using the Mac's core audio output and use the FW MOTU (I also use) only for input. 
This assumes your software can split input and output devices. 

Something like a USB Griffin iMic could be used for an output if your Mac's output is limited. My trusty Titanium's audio output has substantial bass rolloff, so it's something like the iMic, or take the hit.

One more option using a limited output is to make a reference run and use that to determine what's real and what's not. 

Good Luck

Richard


----------



## bkuijt

I've been using REW with my FireWire MBox Pro today. 
Here is how I did that:
First go into Audio/MIDI setup in Mac and set the interface as input and output device.
In REW just keep 'Default Device' selected as input and output.

However, the audio from the generator starts with a click that seems to realy confuses the measurements...
When I restarted my Mac in Windows the measurements were fine and Impulse graphs looked proper.
(see attached, red is on Mac)

I am guessing but the graphs are with the same mic/speaker setup...

Bests, Bastiaan


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Bastiaan, the Windows measurement looks fine, the OS X definitely has problems. You might find if you zoom into the scope graph signals under OS X there are gaps or discontinuities in the captured audio. If you haven't already done so, try changing the replay and record buffer settings on the Mac to see if it helps any.


----------



## rsstroud

Hello gang. What are the minimum requirements for a Mac to run REW 3.29?

I am running this on an iMac: 800 MHz, 512 MB, Java J2SE 5.0 (release 9) OS10.4.11. J2SE 5.0 is at the top of my Java preferences.

I have a Griffin iMic connected and can't choose the audio input device. When I switch the sample rate from 48 kHz to 44.1 kHz, as suggested, the selection is available, but REW locks up when the selection is made. I have reinstalled REW to no avail. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin A

It was my understanding that it's preferred the macs be *intel-based,* not the *PowerPC* to successfully run the newest version of REW. There are workarounds for the powerpc Macs, but I found it to be more trouble than what it was worth.


----------



## rsstroud

Hello and thanks for the reply. The new version of REW does not do well with the Power PC, as the generator has strong artifacts. But version 3.29 ran well on a Power PC laptop I have.

Version 3.29 feels crashy and fussy on a Mac. If I can't figure out how to run it as a stable program on my G4 iMac, I think I'm going to go over to the dark side and use a PC for REW. The new version runs fine on XP.

Take care, Richard


----------



## rsstroud

Update on running 3.29 on older Mac...

I have now had some success. It seems necessary to move slowly though this process. Change the soundcard sample rate to 44.1 kHz, then wait a minute. Then go to Choose Device (this is now blank, but select it anyway) and then select the only choice there. Then wait a minute. Everything seems to work, so far.

The only remaining issue I see is screen redraw of the scale numbers. If you slide the graph axes around, it makes a black smear. Anybody fixed this one?

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## VonWeber

JohnM said:


> No, but what you can do is use 3.29 to make the measurement, then export the impulse response (use 32 bits per sample) and import it to 4.11 to do the RT60 analysis.


I have this same distortion problem too, even with Vers 5 and want to try 3.2.9 with my Mac G4 PPC. But where do you download 3.2.9? I couldn't find it on the download page? Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

On the V5 Soundcard Preferences tick the "Force Big-Endian" box and see if that helps.


----------



## VonWeber

Thanks, John, I'll try that. However, I seem to have been able to fix the distortion by installing the Mandolane app and using the M3D input. I don't remember where I googled that info. Is the 3.2.9 version no longer available?


----------



## JohnM

The 3.29 version isn't on the site any more.


----------



## VonWeber

JohnM said:


> On the V5 Soundcard Preferences tick the "Force Big-Endian" box and see if that helps.


The Big Endian solution does work for the default Java input. So that's one less problem. Thanks!


----------



## rpdrums

Hi guys,

I'm using an intel Imac and an M-audio usb mobile pre and REQW version 5. I keep getting a warning saying my input is too low when checking levels and whatever I do cant seem to fix the problem. Has anyone else suffered this and could you reccomend any fixes?

Many Thanks,

Rich


----------



## JohnM

Unfortunately Apple's Java runtime has a bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of multichannel soundcards (anything with more than a single stereo input). If your iMac has on-board line in and out that should work fine, though. Failing that the problem might not be present in Oracle's OpenJDK version of Java for OS X, http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/1735645, although I think Apple contributed code towards the project so they may have generously donated their bugs at the same time


----------



## DLB

In preferences, make sure you have the channel selected that you are actually using. If you have the wrong channel selected, it will cause this problem.

DLB


----------



## weekend mixer

Well I tried everything. I'm an I.T. pro by trade and this totally aggravates me!I resorted to FuzzMeasure and while it has less features, I THINK this works. I still have to run PINK noise and see if it does that. All I want to do is tune my room (which is an apartment). I have some Auralex panels and LENARD bass traps which are already up. REW has issues with Java. I have a MAC duo intel (no wine/windows) OSX Mtn Lion, 8gb Corsair RAM, AKAI Pro EIE running Reaper 4.61 and Mackie MRE MkIII studio monitors. RS digital SPL on a tripod and an omni condenser. I also downloaded and installed soundflower and LineIn to no avail. ANYONE?


----------



## weekend mixer

I was getting the same thing. Heard if you can plug the SPL keter into in the mic input on the MAC it works except I dunno how to input it or which adapter to use. I also used soundflower and updated java to no avail. I did get it working using the built-in mics but they suck! Plus I didn't have the laptop in the listening position.


----------



## EarlK

weekend mixer said:


> Well I tried everything. I'm an I.T. pro by trade and this totally aggravates me!I resorted to FuzzMeasure and while it has less features, I THINK this works. I still have to run PINK noise and see if it does that. All I want to do is tune my room (which is an apartment). I have some Auralex panels and LENARD bass traps which are already up. REW has issues with Java. I have a MAC duo intel (no wine/windows) OSX Mtn Lion, 8gb Corsair RAM, AKAI Pro EIE running Reaper 4.61 and Mackie MRE MkIII studio monitors. RS digital SPL on a tripod and an omni condenser. I also downloaded and installed soundflower and LineIn to no avail. ANYONE?


If you have in your kit a 2-chnl soundcard ( like a USB connected M-Audio Mobile Pre or ? ) , try using it with REW ( instead of your AKAI ) .

Simple ( USB type ) soundcards were known to work quite well with REW ( prior to the release of Mavericks ) .

Another approach is to rely on FuzzMeasure to create the initial IR file capture .
- The derived impulse response can then be exported as a Wave file ( which can then be imported into REW for more interpretation ) .

:sn:


----------

